# 82 Quantum GL 1.7L



## Strangewilderness (10 mo ago)

Hello,

Im new here. Been lurking a while.

I’m considering buying the vehicle in the title. it’s a 5 speed. Owner says only malfunction is the speedo doesn’t work. The car appears to be in exceptional shape for its age. No rust holes! Though it appears maybe some rust starting on thefront doors.

I’m just curious about these. Can’t find much info on the quantum and when I do it’s usually the 5 cyl model. I need a commuter car. I don’t know how reliable these were known to be? It is 40 yrs old.. but I don’t mind tinkering here and there. Seems most parts you could find.

also it’s listed as the same mpg as every model VW with that engine. 42 mpg highway or something.. doesn’t seem that realistic? But I would love that.

also I know it’d be pretty gutless which is fine. Could you cruise at 65-70 with this thing?

it’s two hrs away. Trying to bribe someone into going to check it out with me. Maybe I’ll bring it home. Any thoughts or comments much appreciated!


----------



## Strangewilderness (10 mo ago)

Here’s a couple pics


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

That should be the 1.7L cis basic system. I tried desperately to blow mine up before a planned swap and couldn't do it. You can expect mileage in the mid to high 20s if she's running right. The big thing is making sure the fuel system is clean as the injection system is prone to gumming from ethanol dissolving the rubber components. If she runs ok, don't mess with any of the injection parts, just the sensors and filters. It's a huge PITA to undo any adjustments you make. Parts aren't very expensive, but some are hard to find. Great thing about the engine is it's a non- interference engine. Snap a timing belt? Re-time it and put on a new belt and away you go. Plus, low octane gas=cheaper gas. I've found that the fuel pumps tend to die after having sat for a while as the water in the fuel settles around the pump and corrodes it. And getting the rusty old fittings loose on top of the tank at the sending unit often results in breaking the plastic cap and then you're really screwed. Always a good idea to keep a spare cv axle and plugs/ wires/ distributor cap and rotor in the car. Hope that helps!

Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

If you bought it check metal behind fuel filler neck. They usually rust through there. Not a big problem if you have a welder and some time. They have 4 locations for major rust that I've encountered so far. So behind the filler neck (rear passenger wheel well), doors are a problem since leaves and so on block the drainage holes and rust through, front frames where they bend to clear the cv shaft (rocks + salt) and behind the rear license plate salt builds up and makes a hole. But all in all is a good car. We consider them on this side of the pond donkeys. They are indestructible especially the fwd models since they have a really strong rear subframe. I've seen them haul 2tonnes of fire wood in the back + a trailer.
Example 1 and 2:


----------

